# Camp wood floor question



## jenikinz (Jul 26, 2019)

How do you get rid of the wood floor in your camp? I see so many that have water and beach in the center and the left side where the wood floor is isn't there. Is it a special carpet from an event or something? I thought buying all the beach grounds would take care of it but it didn't.


----------



## dumplen (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey!

If you go to place furniture in your camp, You'll notice you'll have three options to choose from, place down furniture, change the amenities, and the third option in the back is  for the the terrain.  ( Go to the terrain option --- to remove the wood planks, unselect them& save)


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 27, 2019)

dumplen said:


> Hey!
> 
> If you go to place furniture in your camp, You'll notice you'll have three options to choose from, place down furniture, change the amenities, and the third option in the back is  for the the terrain.  ( Go to the terrain option --- to remove the wood planks, unselect them& save)



OMG I never even noticed that part in there...THANK YOU!!!!


----------

